
Show HN: Jeopractice – A Jeopardy flashcard game using 200k past clues - brensudol
http://www.jeopractice.com
======
brensudol
I made this with Django on the backend, and React on the frontend, and it's
hosted on Heroku.

Code is open-sourced:
[https://github.com/brendansudol/jeopractice.com](https://github.com/brendansudol/jeopractice.com)

~~~
nightbrawler
Was just poking around and came across this one:
[http://www.jeopractice.com/?id=6177&x=3&y=2](http://www.jeopractice.com/?id=6177&x=3&y=2)

No picture is displayed.

~~~
brensudol
Thanks Tyler! Good catch; that does make this question a bit harder to
answer... :) Will try to fix

